# Contrat Premiere Embauche



## love4french07

Qu'est que c'est le contrat premiere embauche? Et pourquoi les jeunes sont fachees avec le mesure?


----------



## Aupick

C'est une mesure qui permet à un employeur de licencier tout employé embauché avec ce contrat _sans motif_ pendant deux ans. Dans les autres formes de contrat il y a une période d'essai de deux mois (je crois), et une fois cette période passée il est très difficile de licencier un employé : un employeur doit prouver que l'employé a commis une faute grave et s'il ne peut pas le prouver il doit "subventionner" l'ex-employé pendant qu'il/elle trouve un autre emploi (pendant deux ans maximum) en contribuant à son assurance chômage. 

Les jeunes sont fâchés parce que le contrat les vise (il faut que l'employé potentiel ait moins de 26 ans, je crois) et encourage la "précarité" : ils peuvent perdre leur emploi à tout moment au gré des humeurs du patron. En plus, il est souvent difficile d'emprunter de l'argent (pour acheter une voiture ou une maison) ou même louer un appartement sans un contrat plus permanent.


----------



## love4french07

Merci, that helps a lot!


----------



## geve

Oui, c'est ça, la personne embauchée doit avoir moins de 26 ans, contrairement à un autre type de contrat : le Contrat Nouvelle Embauche (CNE), qui a été voté et qui est déjà appliqué en France. Le CNE est reservé aux très petites entreprises, sans limite d'âge pour la personne embauchée.


----------



## sundy

bonjour je voudrais savoir comment vous traduiriez Contrat Première Embauche..
merci


----------



## Garuda

Aupick :

En cas de licenciement, *l'employeur ne subventionne en aucun cas le salarié pendant deux ans* !!!!
Ce sont les autres salariés et les autres entreprises qui paient les périodes de chomage au travers d'une caisse appellé ASSEDIC.
Ceci s'appelle la solidarité !


----------



## sundy

sorry but my question is just How do you translate in English " CONTRAT PREMIERE EMBAUCHE


----------



## anangelaway

sundy said:
			
		

> sorry but my question is just How do you translate in English " CONTRAT PREMIERE EMBAUCHE


 
first job/employment contract, maybe?


----------



## Aupick

I've seen the following on the web:

First Employment Contract
First Job Contract
First Hire Contract



> En cas de licenciement, *l'employeur ne subventionne en aucun cas le salarié pendant deux ans* !!!!


C'est vrai. Je me suis mal exprimé. L'employeur doit payer, une fois, une indemnité de licenciement, selon l'ancienneté de l'employé. (Voici des explications plus précises.)


----------



## sundy

thank you so much Anangelaway and Aupick!


----------



## eudoxie

oui mais il ne faut pas oublier que dans un contrat normal, il existe une periode de 3 à 6 mois d essai.Et le CPE ne concerne pas tous les jeunes de moins de 26 ans mais ceux qui n'arrivent pas à  s'inserer dans le monde du travail et qui  enchainent les interims ou les stages... De plus, l'employé s'il est viré pendant sa periode d essai est suivit depuis le debut par un conseiller d orientation que l aide à trouver un nouvel emploi, il a donc environ 3 mois ( il me semble ou un peu plu) pour se réinserer dans le monde du travail en touchant les allocations chomages, surtout qu'il n'y a pas de raison que les employeurs le licencie s'il est performant, en quelque sorte c'est sensé faciliter l embauche, car il donne plus d'avantages fiscaux aux entreprises qui embauchent et elles sont encouragées financièrement à garder le jeune... ne soulignont pas toujours que les mauvais côtés!! il n y a pas de choix à faire entre chomage et precarité!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Mon petit doigt me dit que ce fil serait peut-être plus à son aise dans le forum culturel...


----------



## anangelaway

egueule said:
			
		

> Mon petit doigt me dit que ce fil serait peut-être plus à son aise dans le forum culturel...


 
Mon troisième orteil du pied droit aussi... 
D'autant plus que le sujet m'intéresse vu que je me trouve au Far WEST!


----------



## Benjy

il y en qui ont des voix dans la tete.. mais vous, vous etes speciales, c'est vos doigts de pieds qui vous parlent. fil deplacé


----------



## anangelaway

eudoxie said:
			
		

> oui mais il ne faut pas oublier que dans un contrat normal, il existe une periode de 3 à 6 mois d essai.Et le CPE ne concerne pas tous les jeunes de moins de 26 ans mais ceux qui n'arrivent pas à s'inserer dans le monde du travail et qui enchainent les interims ou les stages... De plus, l'employé s'il est viré pendant sa periode d essai est suivit depuis le debut par un conseiller d orientation que l aide à trouver un nouvel emploi, il a donc environ 3 mois ( il me semble ou un peu plu) pour se réinserer dans le monde du travail en touchant les allocations chomages, surtout qu'il n'y a pas de raison que les employeurs le licencie s'il est performant, en quelque sorte c'est sensé faciliter l embauche, car il donne plus d'avantages fiscaux aux entreprises qui embauchent et elles sont encouragées financièrement à garder le jeune... ne soulignont pas toujours que les mauvais côtés!! il n y a pas de choix à faire entre chomage et precarité!!!


 
Bonjour eudoxie!
Que penses-tu de: *''le licenciement sans motif''*, qui apparemment...


> ... serait non seulement contraire au droit du travail mais en porte-à faux avec la charte sociale européenne et l'article 4 de la convention 158 de l'Organisation internationale du travail qui interdit le licenciement d'un salarié _sans motif valable_.


----------



## Cath.S.

La période d'essai ridiculement longue que se propose d'instaurer la loi - deux ans - est une des raisons pour laquelle ce contrat est inacceptable. 

Face à la réaction négative de tous ceux qui sont descendus dans la rue une poignée de chefs d'entreprise consultés a posteriori par le Premier ministre Villepin se sont déclarés prêts à accepter que cette période d'essai soit ramenée à un an.

Je ne suis pas sûre qu'il faille tant de temps pour déterminer l'aptitude d'une nouvelle recrue à s'intégrer à une équipe.

Je m'arrête là car je ne souhaite pas réellement débattre de politique sur ce forum.


----------



## eudoxie

Je suis la premiere à reconnaitre qu un licenciement sans motif est difficile à avaler!! mais si les entreprises cherchent des personnes performantes et si l'on repond à cette demande, il n y a en soit aucune raison de se faire licencier!! enfin c'est vrai que si la periode d essai était ramenée à un an cela à mon avis serait suffisant pour sentir les competences et la motivation... Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette mentalité française qui  veut des solutions sans inconvenients??  oui personnellement je suis prête à accepter le fait d etre mise à l epreuve pendant une periode plutot que de risquer de me trouver en interim pendants des années.. 
Cette question amène un débat, qui a mon avis est loin d'être celui de cpe, c'est celui d'une mentalité toujours insatisfaite alors qu'on ne l'a pas encore essayé.. essayons le pendant 1 an ou 6 moi ( c est la proposition du gvt) personne n'en connais encore les effets alors au lieu de s inquieter mesurons les et apres on en reparle..


----------



## badgrammar

Actually, I think it's atleast an initiative to make the French job-market a little more supple, and in light of the economy and unemployment issues, something does have to be done.  The French ideal of lifelong job security no longer functions in today's world.  Sooner or later, the French are going to have to start accepting some serious changes in the very rigid and codified employment laws.  They may also have to accept a little discomfort, in order to remain economically competitive.

Disclaimer: I do not support Sarkozy or deVillepin, my opinion is based on my own observations as an American expat whose been living and working in Paris for quite some time.

Something has got to give, mes amis...

Et maintenant, je cours vite me cacher avant que les oeufs pourris commencent à voler!!!


----------



## anangelaway

egueule said:
			
		

> Je m'arrête là car je ne souhaite pas réellement débattre de politique sur ce forum.


ta ta! Merci Egueule! Au final, je me demandais quel était/est le réèl ''virus potentiel'' de ce CPE: ''la période d'essai de 2 ans/1 an'' ou ''le licenciement sans motif'' (none)... Je me 'socio-culture' sur pas mal de sites et autres forums tout dédiés, donc pas de soucis...



			
				eudoxie said:
			
		

> Je suis la premiere à reconnaitre qu un licenciement sans motif est difficile à avaler!!


Merci à toi aussi. Au moins c'est clair. 



			
				badgrammar said:
			
		

> Et maintenant, je cours vite me cacher avant que les oeufs pourris commencent à voler!!!


Attention! J'ai les poches pleines!


----------



## badgrammar

anangelaway said:
			
		

> Attention! J'ai les poches pleines!



As they say, nananananère, pouette pouette camembert!!!  Cool little pic, I don't know how you did that!

Je voulais tout de même dire à ceux qui sont intéréssés par ce sujet, qu'il y a d'excellents articles sur la France et en particulier sur le CPE, dans le Courrier International cette semaine.  

Le Courrier est une compilation d'articles tirés des journaux un peu partout dans le monde, et il donne de nouveaux perspectifs à l'actualité.  Cette semaine, vous pouvez lire ce que les journalistes d'ailleurs écrivent en ce moment sur la situation en France.  Un journal formidable, et je crois qu'il existe en 5 langues - mais pas en anglais.

 C'est pas pour faire de la pub, je bosse pas pour eux!


----------



## Isotta

egueule said:
			
		

> La période d'essai ridiculement longue que se propose d'instaurer la loi - deux ans - est une des raisons pour laquelle ce contrat est inacceptable.



Oui, même les plus grandes corporations des Etats-Unis(donc un marché parfois un peu plus libre), si je ne me trompe pas, ont plutôt des périodes d'essai de 90 jours dans leurs contracts. Six mois, peut-être, mais deux ans...


----------



## oxazol

Je suis pas sûre, mais en Espagne c'est seulement un rêve avoir un premier travaille pendant 2 ans. Ça simplement, presque n'existe pas.
Au maximun il ont une durée de 6 mois, et après normalment tu es mis directement sur le pavé, parce que si non, il faut que l'employeur te faisse permanent. (Normalement après 6 mois, ton poste est occupé par un autre jeune)


----------



## charlie2

I hope I am correct in posing my question here.
I saw a photo in _Le Monde_ showing a bouquet of mimosa on the street. The caption tells me that the demonstrators gave it to the police. (Yes, I am talking about _la bataille contre le CPE_.)
What does this gesture mean?
Thank you for your attention to this rather soft question.


----------



## Cath.S.

charlie2 said:
			
		

> I hope I am correct in posing my question here.
> I saw a photo in _Le Monde_ showing a bouquet of mimosa on the street. The caption tells me that the demonstrators gave it to the police. (Yes, I am talking about _la bataille contre CPE_.)
> What does this gesture mean?
> Thank you for your attention to this rather soft question.


Bonjour, Charlie, 
le mimosa est une fleur jaune, et _un jaune_ désigne une personne  ou un groupe (un syndicat par exemple) que l'on considère comme traître à une cause. Un jaune est un collaborateur qui défend les intérêts de la classe dominante.
Ce cadeau est donc une insulte, elle revient à accuser la police de trahir la classe ouvrière au profit des patrons.


----------



## charlie2

Merci, egueule. 
Ce n'était pas si doux après tout.


----------



## Agnès E.

J'aurais pensé que ce serait en rappel aux années post-68 (on se réfère beaucoup à mai 68 ces derniers temps, alors que la situation est très différente) et aux hippies offrant des fleurs autour d'eux...
Car, comme pour les émeutes de novembre, ce ne sont pas les étudiants qui cassent, mais des voyous... encore et toujours les mêmes phénomènes de noyautage par des gens qui profitent des mouvements de protestation.
Je pense que les étudiants voulaient peut-être insister sur le fait que EUX ne sont pas violents.

Mais je ne lis pas le MOnde, donc...


----------



## charlie2

Voici le lien. L'image en question, c'est la sixième.


----------



## Agnès E.

Merci, Charlie. 
Mais... hum. Egueule peut aussi bien avoir trouvé la bonne interprétation ; je ne saurais quoi te dire. D'autres personnes sauront peut-être confirmer ou infirmer.


----------



## ampurdan

Je ne sais pas quoi en penser. Je crois que les travailleurs français ont beaucoup plus de sécurité que les espagnols... (et des sous beaucoup plus élévés)... Ce que Oxazol a dit est assez vrai et, quand on parvient à signer un contrat permanent, l'employeur peut le licencier rien qu'en lui payant 45 jours par an de duration du contrat, et on n'a droit à l'allocation de chômage que pendant six mois... D'un côté, j'admire les conquêtes sociales des français, d'un autre côté, je ne peut que prêter l'oreille à ce que Badgrammar dit...


----------



## dojla

Hi

My french is not very good.. Anyone know if there is an translation of the law in english?


----------



## geve

Hi dojla, and welcome to the forum  

It's not a translation of the law, but there's an entry in the English version of wikipedia here


----------



## love4french07

dojla said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> My french is not very good.. Anyone know if there is an translation of the law in english?


 
First Job Contract


----------



## Markus

Isotta said:
			
		

> Oui, même les plus grandes corporations des Etats-Unis(donc un marché parfois un peu plus libre), si je ne me trompe pas, ont plutôt des périodes d'essai de 90 jours dans leurs contracts. Six mois, peut-être, mais deux ans...



This is true, but it's important to realize that it is _very very _hard to fire someone in France after the periode d'essai has expired; much more so than in the USA and elsewhere in the world. Personally I think that it would be more effective to loosen these regulations somewhat rather than create the CPE, but I fear the French would be even more offended by lowering job security across the board than the mere scapegoating of the youth ...


----------

